# dataone usage site not opening



## pramodsankar (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi,

I am having problems in opening the usage checking portal of dataone. This problem is due to IP Address on the internal network. My local ip series is 10.0.0.x and subnet 255.0.0.0, gateway is 10.0.0.1 (WRT54G) and DNS 10.0.0.2 (win2003 server). Since the dataone broadband portal uses ip address instead of a domain name for its webpage and this ip address is also falling in the 10.x.x.x series so how can I open this page. Also 10.x.x.x series is a private ip range how can this be used for hosting by BSNL?


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 22, 2008)

i think you can check ur usage from bsnl's site.........

*www.dataone.in/


----------



## pramodsankar (Apr 24, 2008)

even if i go through that site it forwards it to the same 10 series ip this ip address is not resolved and hence the site is not found. Basically it trys to locate this ip on my local network.


----------



## DizitalNovice (Apr 24, 2008)

you can try Broadband usage checker from *www.shaplus.com. There are two versions available one for 10... ip and another for 117... ip. You try the version that corresponds to your connection.


----------

